# Some recent builds



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Railroaders 11'6" GatorGlass "Pomp"






































FishinMorticians 11'6" GatorGlas "Pomp"




















My 13'10" Lamiglass GSB1664 Before Finish










Nothin fancy but Hey,I'm still "new" at this 

Coming soon,AFAW Universal,RS1569 and a 3Pc 13' 3lbTC "Carp" rod.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You might be "new" at this, but that first guide wrap is sick. Nice work!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful rods....let me ask a stupid, quick question....How does someone go about making their own custom rods...First let me ask this, do you just purchase the rod you want then customize it??? second what kinda threads do you use and where can you buy it...third what do you do to cover it and how do you tie it offf.....last but not least how do you make the ties/designs...Im from Savannah Ga i love to fish but im interested in learning this craft Some one please help me with some info


----------

